# AR in 44 magnum



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

Wonder why no one makes this rifle?


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Because there are better cartridges than the 44mag....

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

They would sell 6 of them.


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Tombstone woulda been cool(er) if Wyatt Earp had one


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

I really like the round. All you need to hunt deer or hogs around here.


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Me too, it has its place though


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Get ya an aftermarket stock and call it a day if you are set on a semi-auto pistol gripped platform in .44mag. I regret sellin mine.


----------



## TFRIZZ30 (Jun 26, 2014)

.458 socom...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

grouper22 said:


> Get ya an aftermarket stock and call it a day if you are set on a semi-auto pistol gripped platform in .44mag. I regret sellin mine.


You had one and sold it!?!?!?! Shame!!! 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

John B. said:


> You had one and sold it!?!?!?! Shame!!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


It was getting pretty bad, had to thin the herd


----------

